# videos in cs offline



## das_element (27. Juli 2004)

hi leute,
is es möglich in einem lan spiel in counter-strike 1.6 hltv mitlaufen/aufnehmen lassen
würd nämlich gern von der nächsten lan n paar videos machen.

ich will nämlich, dass die person, die sich das video ansieht, nicht nur meine sicht sieht sondern sich auch frei bewegen kann.
mfg
eLemenT.


----------



## aTa (27. Juli 2004)

Also 100% weiss ich es net aber ich denk mir dass du einfach auf einen Server HLTV installieren musst dann könnte es klappen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juli 2004)

Du kannst sowohl als Spieler , als auch als HLTV user Demos aufnehmen.
Und aus demos dann eben Videos erstellen.
Ob der HLTV user generell freelook machen darf, weiss ich nicht, aber fuer die spieler ist es ja serverseitig festgelegt, ob Freelook möglich. Ich denke das ist bei HLTV genauso
Das wars doch was du wissen wolltest oder hab ichs falsch verstanden? 

Gruß
Frank


----------

